# Can't access reviews?



## Kalendraf (Jan 26, 2005)

Whenever I try to reach any of the product reviews, the link I try jumps back to the first product page.  Also, it seems to keep asking for a login, but doesn't recognize my id, or the fact that I'm already logged in.  If I try that login window, it gives me a strange error:

Select DB Failed - Rogue

Any idea what is causing this behavior?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2005)

Something is wrong with the review site, and it is in the process of not just being fixed but updated.


----------



## mattcolville (Jan 27, 2005)

Isn't there some way to get the reviews section to say "Hey, reviews aren't working, come back later?"

It vexes me.


----------



## mattcolville (Jan 29, 2005)

I guess not.

Man, I really want to read that review of City State of the Invincible Overlord. What gives?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2005)

Right now it is best to place our resopurces wiuth the fixing of them.  THe problem is in the code so even the Admins of the sight really can't do anything.  And since it happened right after our glorious code people got down with the move to the new server they are, understandible so, a little brain fried.

Until then there are reviews at other sites and you might get lucky to find a review of it elsewhere.  Or you can start a thread over in gerneal asking about the book.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 29, 2005)

I expect to complete the show algorythms tonight and test the merger on the test forums.  If all goes smoothly I'll try to get the products viewable late tomorrow - but it will be a week or so before I can get the features for adding and editting reviews up.  Please be patient.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 29, 2005)

mattcolville said:
			
		

> I guess not.
> 
> Man, I really want to read that review of City State of the Invincible Overlord. What gives?




The two guys who wrote the site don't do code for ENWorld anymore and I can't make sense of their code which is - ahem - unorthodox.  I've had to write a new program pretty much from the ground up.


----------



## mattcolville (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Good to know.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 31, 2005)

And you can look forward to a barrage of reviews when it's up too!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2005)

I've just had an epiphany.  I was looking at the reviews page and noticed that it is an old version (one which should no longer exist - goodness knows where it came from!)

The text on the page is outdated, the links go to the old PostNuke website.... that page was replaced a long, long time ago, and I'm sure that's the reason it doesn't work!

Luckily, the correct version is still on the old server, so it can be brought across.  The big mystery is - where on earth did the current page come from, because it certainly wasn't on the old server (I know that for certain, because I spent ages editing the text and links on it in the middle of last year).  The page has appeared out of nowhere!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 31, 2005)

In the mean time, Matt, you know what might work? Use google to find that page/review and see if they have a cached version. If they do, that might help you in the short term.


----------



## Aexalon (Feb 1, 2005)

*Maybe not in the code per se ...*

I've seen this kind of problem before ... the scripts are ignoring the parameters passed via the URL. With the whole upgrading thing, you may have reset an important setting to the default, or upgraded to a version of PHP which assumes a different default for this variable then an oder version:

Examine the php.ini file of the webserver hosting the review site. Search for the line setting the register_globals variable. if it is set to off, try setting it to on and restarting the webserver. If this doesn't fix anything, it's safest to turn it back off again. Versions of PHP prior to 4.2 always made global vars out of the parameters passed via the url; From 4.2 onward, this is only done when the variable mentioned above is set to true. Good PHP programming accesses url parameters via the $_GET[ "..." ] ( and $_POST[ "..." ] ) constructs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2005)

I've gotten so used to working under the register globals directive being turned off it never occured to me that Liquide might have written the script with the assumption it would be turned on.  I'll look at it, see what I can do.

EDIT: That is the problem.  sigh... Well, there's a solution in vbulletin - a lovely little function called globalize.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, index is patched and working.  I need to check the other files now - this could take awhile because I'm patching this thing blindly - but this should work.

In the meanwhile you can read (but not post) reviews.


----------

